# aster live steam kits



## gkane (Mar 9, 2012)

would like to chat with about these kit.espcially great northern 2584


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


there is a sting detailing an ongoing build of a GN S2 right now.


any general questions about Aster, ask away.
there is a lot of experience here.

cheers...gary


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

If you can manage to find an aster kit, go for it.


----------



## gkane (Mar 9, 2012)

Aster Great Northern 2584 
There is something about this train that is appeling, infact the model looks better than the real thing. 
I have put together all kinds of kits and models but never a live steam loco. **** if I can put together a grandfather clock form a kit and it looks better than what you can by from a store, than I think I can build this train. But, do you think this is too much for a first timer. 

I think it would take me about a year to put together, so I am patient. 
I would like to know some of the challenges about this kit. Is there any gray areas about the instructions and assembly as well as translation to english. I have read on line that some of the hardware can be difficult to decipher.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gkane on 10 Mar 2012 08:45 AM 
Aster Great Northern 2584 
There is something about this train that is appeling, infact the model looks better than the real thing. 
I have put together all kinds of kits and models but never a live steam loco. **** if I can put together a grandfather clock form a kit and it looks better than what you can by from a store, than I think I can build this train. But, do you think this is too much for a first timer. 

I think it would take me about a year to put together, so I am patient. 
I would like to know some of the challenges about this kit. Is there any gray areas about the instructions and assembly as well as translation to english. I have read on line that some of the hardware can be difficult to decipher. 
Nothing lost in translation regards the build pages or the diagram (maybe earlier kits in the 70"s)...most of the small challenges with the kit or on the errata sheets along with minor fit and finish as have been posted here on MLS. Thus far the kit build through step 10 has been just under 30 hours with the average time allotment of 70-100 hours for a build.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have built three S2s and I agree with Charles. The kit instructions were carefully reviewed before production by Hans, the US importer, to make sure that the instructions were clear and unambiguous. But as is the case on a kit this detailed, some things get missed. So Hans has on the AsterHobbyUSA website several pages of corrections and building advice to incorporate as you build. 

As long as you review the written instructions step by step as you work, and review AND understand the isometric drawings provided, you should do fine. Make sure you have a set of metric nut drivers plus some small, fine files. The latter can come in handy to remove excess paint from driver and tender axle box openings. I additionally recommend having 2 different taps (sizes M2, M1.7) to chase excess paint out of some threaded holes. These eliminate the risk of breaking screws off in tight threaded holes. 

Add only a reasonable amount of patience, and there you go. If something doesn't fit, there's usually a reason. Ask for help, and you should be able to work through any issues safely. The S2 is one of the best running and best steaming models that Aster has made. It's an excellent choice. Your local dealer or Hans will be glad to sell you one. 

Regards, 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Gkane, 
I have not personally built any of the newer Aster kits, but I am sure that they go together well. 
However, I feel that you do need to have a basic understanding of what all the important pieces are for, and what they do, to ensure that the end result is as good as it can be. 
As Ross mentions, there are more things that can be done to improve assembly that are not mentioned in the instructions because it will still work without doing them, but probably better if you do. 
Experience does help. 
Also, be very gentle tightening little nuts and bolts, as it is easy to break some. 
Once you get started, it will all go together far too quickly, and you will need another one to assemble! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

My first steamer is an Aster Climax from a kit. I had experience building steam stuff, though never a locomotive. I had a good time assembling it and it is a fine engine. the instructions were quite sufficient with a little mechanical ability and a basic understanding of steam engines and mechanical components. this model is now about 20-25 years old, I imagine that Aster has done nothing if not improved their kits and instructions.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

i've built two Aster kits, the last two American prototypes, the NKP Berkshire and the GN S2. both were great experiences and both continue to be great running locomotives. my biggest tip would be to make sure you have a dedicated construction space; even a standard 3' x 5' desktop will do. there are literally >1000 small screws, nuts, o-rings, etc. and the less times you have to move everything around, the better. the kit itself is segmented in construction. a nice feature in that you only have to deal with a limited number of parts at one time. to a point it might be some help to be familiar with the workings of a steam locomotive, but frankly, i learned more by building the kits. you can read a lot about valve gear, but seeing it working with hands-on control gives you a much better understanding of its operation. good luck...gary


----------

